# hello from the dirty south



## dead end (Jul 1, 2009)

hello all my name is rich and from s.c.
i moved to s.c. about 5 years ago from r.i. and just fell in love with the south.
anyways i have been haunting for about 2 years now but have allways love halloween for some odd reason. but i feal that i will feal right at home here.

as far as my haunts i have just done the normal stuff like plywood sones, cobwebs, skulls stuff like that. but lattly i have done a little surfing on the net and a lot of DIY halloween props and im thinking about giving it a shot.

ok well i think thats enuff


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

let me be the first to greet you! i can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Big welcomes from one lover of the South to another!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. "That's what I love about the south."


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

on to a good start being here!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome to a great forum. Let's see how ya' represent the south, Halloween style.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Dead end.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard Dead End


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## dead end (Jul 1, 2009)

thank you to all


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, DE!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome from the south of california


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome Rich.

Long live the Dirty South, and Happy 4th as well amigo!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

